# 00573 - Steering Torque Sensor (G269) 008 - Implausible Signal



## Antarctic (Jul 9, 2010)

Hello guys,
i'm in trouble because after an accident my car were carried on a tow truck and i remember that the powersteering was functional.
After the repairs the powersteering is no more functional and VCDS gives this error:

```
Address 44: Steering Assist
Control Module Part Number: 1K1 909 144 J
  Component and/or Version: EPS_ZFLS Kl.5   D04 1606
           Software Coding: 
            Work Shop Code: WSC 00000
2 Faults Found 

00573 - Steering Torque Sensor (G269) 
        008 - Implausible Signal
00573 - Steering Torque Sensor (G269) 
        008 - Implausible Signal
```
Is possible that the G269 sensor was damaged and stopped working after all the repairs? 

The indipendent mechanic say that he haven't touched the steering rack.

Btw now i got this problem, and the only way to resolve seems to be to change the whole steering rack, at the cost of 1200€ + work. 

Any suggestions? that's the only fault VCDS report, terminal 15 ok, tension @ G269=5v, sensor G85 work fine. Please help!

Oh yes, i have a Seat Leon 2.0 TDI...


----------



## Theresias (Feb 11, 2004)

Your scan was done using an old version of VCDS. Please update to a current version and post a full Auto-Scan from the vehicle in question.


----------



## Antarctic (Jul 9, 2010)

Sorry the VCDS scan was done by my mechanic (i copied most important part of the scan into notepad then saved on a pendrive), and the errors was:

Saturday,03,July,2010,11:12:44:26365
VCDS Version: Release 805.1
Data version: 20081017



--------------------------------------------------------------------------------
--------------------------------------------------------------------------------


Chassis Type: 1K0
Scan: 01 02 03 08 09 15 16 17 19 25 42 44 46 52 56 62 72

VIN: VSSZZZ1PZ6R041878 

00-Steering Angle Sensor -- Status: OK 0000
01-Engine -- Status: OK 0000
02-Auto Trans -- Status: OK 0000
03-ABS Brakes -- Status: OK 0000
08-Auto HVAC -- Status: OK 0000
09-Cent. Elect. -- Status: OK 0000
15-Airbags -- Status: Status: OK 0000
16-Steering wheel -- Status: OK 0000
17-Instruments -- Status: OK 0000
19-CAN Gateway -- Status: OK 0000
25-Immobilizer -- Status: OK 0000
42-Door Elect, Driver -- Status: OK 0000
44-Steering Assist -- Status: Malfunction 0010
46-Central Conv. -- Status: Malfunction 0010
52-Door Elect, Pass. -- Status: OK 0000
56-Radio -- Status: OK 0000
62-Door,Rear Left -- Status: OK 0000
72-Door, Rear Right -- Status: OK 0000


--------------------------------------------------------------------------------

Address 44: Steering Assist
Control Module Part Number: 1K1 909 144 J
Component and/or Version: EPS_ZFLS Kl.5 D04 1606
Software Coding: 
Work Shop Code: WSC 00000
2 Faults Found 

00573 - Steering Torque Sensor (G269) 
008 - Implausible Signal
00573 - Steering Torque Sensor (G269) 
008 - Implausible Signal

--------------------------------------------------------------------------------

Address 46: Central Conv.
Control Module Part Number: 1K0 959 433 AK
Component and/or Version: KSG 0401
Software Coding: 19C0009C2D0005054C4F863004CC
Work Shop Code: WSC 80033
Additional Info: 1K0951605C LIN BACKUP HORN H03 1301 NGS n.mounted 
Additional Info: 1P0951171 Innenraumueberw.010 4971 
1 Fault Found 

01135 - Interior Monitoring Sensors 
004 - No Signal/Communication - Intermittent

--------------------------------------------------------------------------------

I can give only this information, the mechanic say the error on address 46 is not related the my power steering problem...


----------



## Theresias (Feb 11, 2004)

Sorry, no help for you then. It seems you (or that mechanic) are using a pirated version of our product.


----------



## Antarctic (Jul 9, 2010)

Theresias said:


> Sorry, no help for you then. It seems you (or that mechanic) are using a pirated version of our product.


I don't know this, may be, i can talk with him and suggest to update to latest version  
I think i have to go to a Seat service


----------

